# Can you help me diagnose what is happening here?



## vislaw (Jan 14, 2020)

We built our house two years ago here in the Kansas City area. After a recent snowfall a hole in our front lawn appeared (see pictures) and a couple times water has flowed out of it irregularly, leading me to think a drainage pipe has broken -- not a broken sprinkler run. There is no odor or foul smell. I've reached out to my builder but he hasn't gotten back to me. I'm hoping one of you mavens can diagnose what is going on here before I take a shovel to my lawn....

Thank you in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you have a sump pump?


----------



## vislaw (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope. We don't. ... I did call the public works department and sent them the pics. They are going to send out an engineer so I hopefully will have some answers soon.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

No matter what it is, there's only 1 way to find out....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

vislaw said:


> We built our house two years ago here in the Kansas City area. After a recent snowfall a hole in our front lawn appeared (see pictures) and a couple times water has flowed out of it irregularly, leading me to think a drainage pipe has broken -- not a broken sprinkler run. There is no odor or foul smell. I've reached out to my builder but he hasn't gotten back to me. I'm hoping one of you mavens can diagnose what is going on here before I take a shovel to my lawn....
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Seems odd it would appear after a snowfall. Doesn't seem like there would be enough pressure from snow melt to cause a blowout like that.


----------



## vislaw (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the help. I've got a friend coming over Saturday and we'll run the hose down the downspout to confirm if there is a connection between it and the hole. We'll then do a little shovel work to see what is down there. Stay tuned and I'll have more info to this mystery by the weekend.


----------

